# Cub 1450 vs. 129



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Good morning,
Does anyone know if the mower deck/roto tiller and snowblower from a Cub Cadet 1450 is compatible with the 129 series?
Thank You
Clyde712
P.S. Both are early 70's machines


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Clyde,
Yes those attachments will work on either machine, both are "Wide frame" tractors. Pending on the deck age (44a, b, or c) the pulley maybe different. The older decks used a 1/2" belt and the newer ones used a 5/8" belt. If the deck is the original you should not have a problem.


----------



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Thank You CR I pciked up the deck, roto tiller and snow blower last evening. I could not believe my luck i got all three pieces for 300.0 dollars all the mule drives/ lift deck etc. Nothing but surface rust on the deck and tiller. It's gonna be a fun memorial day weekend at my place. Thanks again for your response!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome and GREAT


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

Clyde,
Great price for all that stuff. Post some pictures when you can, we all love pictures. LOL
Chris


----------

